# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Bed bugs?

## Petri

How bad is the bed bug situation in the US?

It has hit the news in Europe, and it is affecting people's interest to travel to the US.  They are very rare in our corner of the world so the last thing I want to do is import any  :Big Grin:   Nor do I want to experience them.

Is a decent, not hostel but not stiff five-star either, hotel that's not listed in Bed Bug Registry or other similar sites a reasonably safe bet?  I've noticed that e.g. some pretty decent hotels in NYC we've been to have been reported to have had them.

I've had some trouble finding a decent & warm xmas escape destination, Istanbul and Marrakesh being the best so far.  Couple of friends are flying to New York later this week so we thought, perhaps we could do a "extra-long weekend" trip somewhere in the US as well and suffer the xmas at home (we're not into the xmas hullabaloo).

----------


## bto

Petri, there has been quite a lot of coverage on the national news. It could happen ANYWHERE.  

Relatives came in for a stay recently and stayed in a newer hotel - one they've stayed in before in a nice part of town and were awakened by their screaming child in the middle of the night...Turned on the lights to find a bedbug on the baby's face...seriously.  

It's not pretty but if you do a Google search, you'll get more info than you probably care to read.  I would look at the Bed Bug Registry to start but I must say, I find this situation unsettling.

----------


## Petri

Uhh, that sounds pretty bad.

The issue was again on the newspaper today.  While getting bites is an annoyance, people are most worried about bringing them or the eggs back home where it becomes much bigger problem.

Anyway, the cheap flights from Lufthansa are gone and we decided that two days of travel and four days out there is a bit short and pain in the ass.

So instead I just booked a week in quite guaranteed sunshine for the xmas using FF miles from British Airways.  One-way ticket to Kuwait and from Abu Dhabi.  I've got enough miles on Etihad to connect the two dots  :Big Grin:    Hotels there seem to be reasonably priced considering it's xmas, much cheaper than neighbouring Dubai.  Apart from sea, sun and pool nothing much planned except a day trip to see Burj Khalifa.

----------


## bto

Petri, please post pics...I'd love to see the beaches there.

Agreed, I would not want to bring home any critters from a hotel either.

----------


## BBT

I travel all the time all over Us and have not had a problem. A friend of mines son just got them in Paris though.

----------


## bto

Where was he staying in Paris?

----------


## BBT

He was a student at Stanford and it was in a place provided by them in Paris. I do not know the name she told me the story just this weekend.

----------


## Petri

Just managed to book the accomodation down there in Abu Dhabi.

We'll be staying at Fairmont Bab Al Bahr first.   Has both beach and pool area, view to the city and the great mosque.  Cheap enough so that we don't need to care if we are not spending a day there  :Big Grin:   Fine for soaking the sun and doing nothing.
http://www.fairmont.com/babalbahr

Then we'll move to Qasr Al Sarab Desert Resort by Anantara.  It's a resort that is built 150 km into the desert, in the middle of nowhere.  
http://qasralsarab.anantara.com/

 

That should be interesting  :Big Grin:  

We decided to skip the Emirates Palace, we've been there once and it's "interesting" place.  The building alone is 1 km from wing to wing.  We'll probably visit the place for a lunch or dinner.  Their early booking rate is quite decent really.

----------


## BBT

Was just there this past weekend.  It's a beautiful place.. had lunch and toured the Palace also a super property with a nice beach. Check out the gold to go machine in the lobby. Also order the Cameletto coffee. Nothing better than a little Camel milk.

----------


## Petri

> Was just there this past weekend.  It's a beautiful place.. had lunch and toured the Palace also a super property with a nice beach. Check out the gold to go machine in the lobby. Also order the Cameletto coffee. Nothing better than a little Camel milk.



Did you visit Qasr Al Sarab as well, or just Abu Dhabi and Emirates Palace?

Emirates Palace (and Burj Al Arab in Dubai) were the last stops for our around the world trip a few years ago, so we spent most of the time by the pool or beach.  The 1.5 hour airport transfer from Dubai airport to Emirates Palace on a Rolls Royce Phantom was quite a bargain  :Big Grin:   Certain things one has to do once in a lifetime..

----------


## Rosemary

How beautiful.  Otherworldly.

----------


## BBT

No did not get there. Did go out to the desert for dinner and the Falconer and dune ride. Spent 2 other days in Dubai.

----------


## izziewerner

How Can Long Bed Bugs Live Without Food.

----------


## Dennis

> How Can Long Bed Bugs Live Without Food.




Wild ass guess but I'll go with 4,178 days.

----------


## andynap

> Wild ass guess but I'll go with 4,178 days.



Would that be 12 years?  :Big Laugh:

----------


## JEK

Dennis be exact!

6922B86D-4A49-4D2F-98A4-FCBDAB38650B.jpeg

----------


## amyb

Then they probably died since the first post so thank God, Petri is ok. Now we have to worry for Izziewerner. Welcome to the forum.

----------


## JEK

I think Izzie, not that Izzy, has something up his sleeve.

----------


## amyb

Perhaps he will scratch it and then let us know what he has in mind.

----------

